# Interesting: ICAST Best of Show



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Read about it here:

http://www.thefishingwire.com/story/381168


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

I saw a quick vid about these. I thought it was an interesting concept. Won't know unless I try em. I've spent more on much worse I'm sure.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

looks like if you go to their website trappertackle.com, you can sign up for a free sample of hooks that would be shipped december 2016 after their release.

really interesting looking hooks.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Looks good to me. I can see where the bait would stay tighter on it because it would have the bend at the bottom supporting it.


----------



## Luda024 (Aug 28, 2011)

pppatrick said:


> looks like if you go to their website trappertackle.com, you can sign up for a free sample of hooks that would be shipped december 2016 after their release.
> 
> really interesting looking hooks.


Thanks, just signed up!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That is an interesting hook and I am going to give them a shot.


----------

